

How to get to 30+ Million Uniques in 18 Months (Upworthy.com) - metastart
http://www.businessinsider.com/upworthy-how-to-create-a-fast-growing-media-company-2012-11?op=1

======
metastart
But really...how did they do it??? This kind of growth is astounding!!

This article is also nice to check out:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/3012649/how-upworthy-used-
emotion...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3012649/how-upworthy-used-emotional-
data-to-become-the-fastest-growing-media-site-of-all-time)

